# Has anyone tried Borla?



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

Has anyone used Borla mufflers? I want to get a set of the Sportsman 15" and was wondering if anyone has use the same design. It is the strait through design with the fiberglass around the outside. Even if you used a different brand I would still like your input. Thanks...


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

i have the borla on my 06 

veru happy with it


----------

